# Problèmes de Bibliothèques



## Membre supprimé 1136250 (4 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Je n’arrive pas à régler un problème avec les bibliothèques vidéos et musiques sur Apple TV, malgré plusieurs installations et réinitialisations.
Ma bibliothèque vidéo n’apparaît pas sur App TV : il m’est indiqué que je n’ai pas fait d’achats, alors qu’elles apparaissent sans souci sur App Films et App Séries.
Ma bibliothèque musicale passe son temps à se recharger. Je passe systématiquement par une étape de rechargement dès que je clique sur bibliothèque dans l’app musique.
Avez vous ces problèmes?
Merci par avance de votre aide


----------

